# 1953 Schwinn Arch Bar $800



## kreika (Aug 27, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/1953-schwinn-welterweight/6280700301.html




 

A little pricey but nice og paint. Cool bike, great transpo.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 27, 2017)

Believe that belongs to Island Schwinn here.


----------



## kreika (Aug 27, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Believe that belongs to Island Schwinn here.




Sweet ride!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 27, 2017)

That is something special. I hear about them, but this is the first nice one I have seen in a long time.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2017)

kreika said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/1953-schwinn-welterweight/6280700301.html
> 
> View attachment 666685
> 
> A little pricey but nice og paint. Cool bike, great transpo.



HEEEEYYYY,thats my"I don't really want to sell" price.LOL.told the wife I was trying to sell a couple bikes.you all get it.ha ha.although I probably wouldn't take too much less for it.


----------



## kreika (Aug 27, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> HEEEEYYYY,thats my"I don't really want to sell" price.LOL.told the wife I was trying to sell a couple bikes.you all get it.ha ha.although I probably wouldn't take too much less for it.




I dig that paint and the truss.


----------

